# need a nudibranch



## nanoreefwanabe (Nov 4, 2016)

Looking for shone nudibranchs... most specifically *Marionia hawaiiensis .... does anyone know where I could hopefully order some from?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

nanoreefwanabe said:


> Looking for shone nudibranchs... most specifically *Marionia hawaiiensis .... does anyone know where I could hopefully order some from?


These are specific feeders, looks like they feed on soft corals. From Hawaii, so might be hard to come by now.
If anyone has a chance to bring them in, I would think Coral Reef Shop.
Is there a reason you want this specific mollusk?


----------



## nanoreefwanabe (Nov 4, 2016)

Crayon said:


> These are specific feeders, looks like they feed on soft corals. From Hawaii, so might be hard to come by now.
> If anyone has a chance to bring them in, I would think Coral Reef Shop.
> Is there a reason you want this specific mollusk?


Their specific first is blue clove polyps... the little tiny invasive weed like ones... the nasty little buggers that are over running my tank


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Try this:
https://www.reef2reef.com/threads/eliminating-blue-clove-polyps-with-fenbendazole.308994/


----------



## nanoreefwanabe (Nov 4, 2016)

thanks Cheryl... looks promising... thet then it will kill all my gorgonians and sexy shrimp too


----------

